# Ladies lets talk about PMS



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I am wondering if there is a difference in how the different personality types go through PMS. Do feelers get more emotional than the other types? Do the sensors get worse cramps? How to thinkers experience/handle PMS?

As an INFP I get very emotional and major cranky. The cramps I can handle and any of the other physical symptoms but the emotions is the hardest for me. I would say I am extremely emotional when PMSing. Anyone else want to share?


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

Cake said:


> *As an INFP I get very emotional and major cranky. The cramps I can handle and any of the other physical symptoms but the emotions is the hardest for me. I would say I am extremely emotional when PMSing. Anyone else want to share*?



what a great topic! I bolded your comment because I can't take it either. Cry, get angry...horrible :crying:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

The anger is the worse. I get angry over everything.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

O, I get ANGRY. and sometimes I cry. 
But mostly, I just feel like I could rip someone's head clean off...


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> O, I get ANGRY. and sometimes I cry.
> But mostly, I just feel like I could rip someone's head clean off...



Amen sister!!!! The emotions can get almost to the unbearable stage. Then the hormones change and I am OK again.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA >x<

oh wait they haven't started talking about the gross stuff yet


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA >x<
> 
> oh wait they haven't started talking about the gross stuff yet



One of these days you will have a wife and daughter(s). Then PMS will not be so funny. :tongue:


----------



## Miriamisfj (Apr 13, 2010)

it is the whole emotional thing that is worst
the pain is bad but survivable
i just feel like i need to be alone and like im really low on energy
and i feel totally unmotivated.
but im usually pretty tolerant and can act like normal, i just get more withdrawn


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Miriamisfj said:


> it is the whole emotional thing that is worst
> the pain is bad but survivable
> i just feel like i need to be alone and like im really low on energy
> and i feel totally unmotivated.
> but im usually pretty tolerant and can act like normal, i just get more withdrawn



Yes me too. I have seem woman doubled over in physical pain. I have the physical pain but I can handle that. Emotions for me rage and I am no where near normal. I am glad to know you can act normal. I can never do that.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

endometriosis. fucking. sucks.
emotion? whatever. the pain is the problem.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

....and all of a sudden the ravens in the tree out the front become really really reeeeaaaallly fucking noticeable and it's frustrating and next thing I know I'm out there in my PJs late at night with a broom trying to get them to move on, all while my housemate is standing at the door trying to get photos of it. hhmmm >_>
I just want peace and quiet and then more peace and then more quiet.... please... please just nothingness. Because everything is made of hate. :frustrating:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

During that time of the month, progesterone is higher, and it lowers your serotonin. This is why there is a strong dysphoric state present. For some women its much worse, such as those who have pmdd. Some lucky women aren't affected much by the hormone/brain chemistry shift at all. I am not so fortunate. I have pmdd. I turn into a werewolf and go on murderous rampages once a month - well, I would if not for lots of self-control. Anger. That would be the main problem when my progesterone leves obliterate my serotonin.

And that is the scientific explanation for it all. For those who think pms is all in our heads - well, thats where the serotonin is, now isn't it? :laughing:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I have maybe a day or two where I get more easily frustrated; my coping skills are cut in half. And sappy stuff may bring me to tears when I'd normally roll my eyes at it. So I guess I am _even more_ sensitive, but I'm not really angry.

The physical pain & fatigue is worse for me than the emotional wobbliness. I think some of the lack of coping is due to feeling bad physically.


----------



## hustina (Apr 15, 2010)

Pretty much my general demeanor. xD


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

@Hustina - yeah I love that poster ^_^ lol!
I showed to my parents not long ago and they just questioned the grammar >_>


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I have maybe a day or two where I get more easily frustrated; my coping skills are cut in half. And sappy stuff may bring me to tears when I'd normally roll my eyes at it. So I guess I am _even more_ sensitive, but I'm not really angry.


I hear you sister *click click*. I was listening to the spice girls 'mama' yesterday, and I got sentimental and almost starting whimpering. And I *never* cry (or listen to the spice girls, but let's not go there)

My problem is get _really_ in the _mood_ and the sudden onset of strong emotions makes me even more in the _mood_ (it's a problem for me because I have morals that must be adhered to, you see). I actually feel a little like a different person with the strong emotions that come over me at that period (excuse the pun).


----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)

This was a very amusing thread.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

middeljohn said:


> This _*was*_ a very amusing thread.



Hey, it's not over yet.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't experience PMS? All I get are cramps now and again, which doesn't count.

Emotion-wise, I'm pretty much always in the same mood, regardless of the time of the month.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

agokcen said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't experience PMS? All I get are cramps now and again, which doesn't count.
> 
> Emotion-wise, I'm pretty much always in the same mood, regardless of the time of the month.


I'm the same way too!!!...I'm hoping it's not just because I'm 16 >.>


----------



## hustina (Apr 15, 2010)

Actually, it's the cramps that make me cranky, so yeh. x3


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't stand myself when I'm pmsing. I cry out of frustration and I get annoyed SO easily at every little thing, I can't stand being around myself! I don't know how to shut it off. Cramps? I have terrible cramps. Stuck in bed for 2 days bad cramps (when I'm not on birth control). Birth control helps, but they still suck. I get incredibly bloated too. Oh and I crave food like crazy. I am the stereotypical PMS queen.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I have, on more than one occasion, been victim to having my jugular ripped out by a PMSing girl. Suffice it to say, men don't blame you for this, ladies, but jesus is it a mindfuck.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Spades said:


> I have, on more than one occasion, been victim to having my jugular ripped out by a PMSing girl. Suffice it to say, men don't blame you for this, ladies, but jesus is it a mindfuck.


A mindfuck it is. We know we're crazy, WE can't stand it...but can't control it! It's almost like being possessed or something...haha


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I usually get more tense and moody... so that's because I'm more emotional during those periods.. If I usually think before saying something then during those periods my mouth says whatever it says. And that's why I get even more emotional.._ "I didn't want to make her/him feel bad!"_


----------



## Bumblebee (Apr 16, 2010)

Dam i get really emotional...you would think you could get used to it..but no! every month i wonder why i am so tearful and the pain oh the pain :frustrating: I cuddle up with a hotwater bottle, pain killers and lots and lots of showers. Hate it. Sometimes i think sod it i should just have another baby and not have to put up with PMS for 9 months....

Oh and lots of sweet things to eat are needed, i get even more angry if there is no chocolate in the house! lol


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't experience PMS, once I did while my first time on the pill, and I hated that I couldn't control it.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

oh my god,, i become psychotic, iam crazy when im PMSing i scream , i cry i hate evryone, i hate life at tht point and then a few hour hours later when i have taken paracetemol and calmed down a bit , iam as calm as can be haha !!


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

So far I am not seeing a pattern of symptoms and personality type. So maybe the emotions and cramps and who collects the most jugulars is not related to personality.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Cake said:


> One of these days you will have a wife and daughter(s). Then PMS will not be so funny. :tongue:


*snort* 

If he is really lucky he will get laser glare from INTJ. I am told mine melts faces.:mellow:

*post edit

I forgot to actually say that I am a stoic. I take time out to be alone like a wounded animal. If people seek me out or they need me during this time, the face melty thing may occur. I just distract myself and tell myself the emotions don't exist and all the things that are fucked won't be so bad as long as I don't have cramps and headache. FFS I didn't even cry out in labour because I thought it would be futile for the pain. Indeed


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I used to get cramps that doubled me over in pain, and the pain even went to my my thighs. Broke out in sweats from the pain. The ONLY thing that helped was IB prophen or Advil (same, same) because it stops the muscles from contracting. Tylenol, did nothing for me. 

Then the strangest thing happened!! I moved to the backwoods of China and all the time there -- I never got them!! It was WEIRD! Loved it, but weird...

I thought about why for a long time and decided that it must've been the change in my diet: there was almost no salt at all there and lots of vinegar and green/yellow teas. Something to consider. I didn't have cramps for those 2 years but as soon as I left I got them again.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Queen of Leaves said:


> I'm the same way too!!!...I'm hoping it's not just because I'm 16 >.>



Mmm...bad news...I think that might just be it...


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol, I don't have any emotional issues. I just eat A LOT and think about sex A LOT. Might have some mild cramping, but I don't usually have to take pain medicine for it or anything.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

My emotional swings aren't too bad if I've been eating a healthy diet. If I haven't then I crash getting depresssed and angry at the smallest thing.

My pain has subsided a bit over the years. Originally the pain would be so bad I'd throw up. I'd spend about 24 hours curled in a ball in bad with a slight fever and flu-like symptoms. Pain meds would only take off the edge. Now it's not so bad. I'm not certain if is also related to diet or if it's due to hormone balances changing with age. Whatever it is I'm thankful that taking Advil clears up the pain and I don't get sick any longer.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I remember when I was younger that I had cramps that were pretty much debilitating. I would miss school because I couldn't bear to move from my bed. That's saying a lot, since I'm a huge stickler with responsibility and attendance and all that. I got put on the pill when I was 16 and it helped A LOT for the pain. I've been off of it for about a year, and my cramps are starting to feel like they did when I was younger. I'm planning on starting back on the pill the next time my period rolls around. If nothing else, they're a good hormone regulator. 

I try to pretend I don't get emotional, but it's certainly not true. It also varies by day. Some days I will feel like I should just curl up and cry, others I'll be so pissy that you better just stay away from me. Similar to bethdeth, I pretty much will hole up like a wounded animal, if I can. It's hard sometimes because I have a daughter.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't really get p.m.s. I don't think. I just get really bad cramps the first day and I'm okay for the rest of the time. If I don't get any pills for the first day I can be kind of mean or annoyed if someone is bothering me.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nasmoe said:


> I don't really get p.m.s. I don't think. I just get really bad cramps the first day and I'm okay for the rest of the time. If I don't get any pills for the first day I can be kind of mean or annoyed if someone is bothering me.


Bitch.

*sorry, PMS-ing*:wink:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> Bitch.
> 
> *sorry, PMS-ing*:wink:


:laughing: I had a feeling I would hear that.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

mutton said:


> My emotional swings aren't too bad if I've been eating a healthy diet. If I haven't then I crash getting depresssed and angry at the smallest thing.


Good point. In my personal experience with pmdd, if I maintain my exercise routine and eat healthy (abstain from alcohol and caffeine around that time too), then its dramatically better than if I don't. I think its because those things affect the brain chemistry as well, but in a positive way, and compensate for some of what goes on during the progesterone/serotonin fluctuations.

It is tempting to stop exercising during that time of the month, and indulge in cravings, but it ultimately makes it worse.

I forgot to mention, the part I hate the most is the water retention. It makes me angry, because I have done nothing to gain weight, but once a month, the water just sits there under the skin. Gross, gross, gross. Then after the period ends I'm magically seven lbs lighter again. Stupid water. I have yet to find a way around -that- one. And abstaining from salt does -not- fix it (at least not in my case). Grr! :angry:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Lady K said:


> I remember when I was younger that I had cramps that were pretty much debilitating. I would miss school because I couldn't bear to move from my bed. That's saying a lot, since I'm a huge stickler with responsibility and attendance and all that. I got put on the pill when I was 16 and it helped A LOT for the pain. I've been off of it for about a year, and my cramps are starting to feel like they did when I was younger. I'm planning on starting back on the pill the next time my period rolls around. If nothing else, they're a good hormone regulator.
> 
> I try to pretend I don't get emotional, but it's certainly not true. It also varies by day. Some days I will feel like I should just curl up and cry, others I'll be so pissy that you better just stay away from me. Similar to bethdeth, I pretty much will hole up like a wounded animal, if I can. It's hard sometimes because I have a daughter.


I had cramps from hell and the pill seemed to cause constant homicidal, no.... genocidal ideations. Besides that I would near drain every ounce of matter during the process of menstruation (use your gory imagination there).

It was put to me by a doctor to try a Mirena for these two problems along with the obvious birth control. I am pleased to say that I have had it in for a year and it worked for me. Less cramping, hardly any menstrual flow, less PMS!!


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

Unless I told you, you probably would never know if it was that time of the month for me. I don't act any different than how I usually am. I do usually get some cramps on the first day, but if I get out of bed and start moving around they go away.


----------



## iChelsea (Feb 5, 2010)

I get pretty bad cramps but usually at some point during my period/pms i get really horny. Weird


----------



## Pantheory (Feb 6, 2010)

I was pretty young when I got PMS (The youngest in my class- at the age of eleven I think) and when I got it it lasted for around a month itself which was so horrible because to begin with I had no idea what PMS was beforehand (i actually don't understand how actually) or that I would get it so when I did at first I didn't think it was much. But mine started to last more then 4-7 days, and it wasn't because it was the first time- it happened until my doctor had to put me on pills to actually stop it. After a month or so after I took them I went off them and soon they only lasted for two weeks, then a week and a half, then a week and now I'm happy to say they only last at least six days, mostly now three to four days.

When I had it badly I was so moody and angry and it hurt a lot and when I didn't know it was PMS I thought I had a stomach bug, but I never missed school because of it. I snapped at a lot of people at school because of it and got a bit bitter.
Since I had such a rough start to it I am actually happy enough to get it, since I'm just very, very, very, very, very grateful it doesn't last as long as it used to.
Though the cramps weren't that bad- just unusual at first. It was just the emotions, but even then that wasn't so bad.


----------



## Dark Noble (Apr 17, 2010)

emotions. The smallest thing can set me off and i'll just snap at someone for something like not saying "thank you" then after i snap i burst into tears or i'll just skip the anger and go straight to crying, my male friends think i'm psychotic


----------



## Sizzorhandz (Jan 25, 2010)

Ive got got guy firends who will look at me and go " Sarah, is your Aunt Flow visiting this week?" it never fails. This alerts all of them to leave me alone. My mom's and my cycle were two weeks apart but now they are together I hate it. We will end up killing eachother soon if I dont move out:laughing:


----------



## polaroid sea (Dec 19, 2009)

apart from SEISMIC crippling demonic cramps for which no painkiller is a match, and a ravenous craving for dark chocolate, happy time for me usually goes undetected by other people. i don't appear to be any more reclusive than usual, and i don't seem to experience any of the mood changes that usually accompany happy time. not once have i tried to bite the head off a kitten. i do get oddly horny though. 

also, this is my favourite:

Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Annuale


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

polaroid sea said:


> SEISMIC crippling demonic crampshttp://www.hulu.com/watch/10234/saturday-night-live-annuale


Best description I've read to date. Pain, nausea/throwing up, sweating/fever, bad vision/bad hearing, weaakness. Emotional pain has been more evident as the pain's calmed down since going on the pill a couple of years ago. I find often if I can get myself to cry due to strong emotions - not pain, frustration, or just feeling yuck/horrible -, I don't feel much pain, but then when I stop crying the pain comes back.

I tend to get mopier before it starts. Really weird things can make me cry - a computer's colour tone changed and I burst into tears, which was disconcerting.

Generally there's an undertone of feeling more tired/weak/mopey than usual, sometimes irritable. I've had a blood sugar crash before from trying to go out jogging, on my period, after recovering from an illness. It just seems to take something out of me/replace it with another.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Dark Noble said:


> emotions. The smallest thing can set me off and i'll just snap at someone for something like not saying "thank you" then after i snap i burst into tears or i'll just skip the anger and go straight to crying, my male friends think i'm psychotic


I am the exact same way. It's so frustrating and mortifying!! I can't stand it, but I can't control it!



polaroid sea said:


> SEISMIC crippling demonic cramps


I also agree this is the most appropriate description for cramps. Well done.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are a bigger woman. You apparently get it worse. Read about it. Would explain some things...:bored:
If your mother had it bad. You most likely will do too. Blame your mother! lol (kidding)

When I get PMS my boobs hurt bad (anyone else?)
and I get more sensitive than usual.

When my period actually comes. I become drowsy. 
One time I went out and I went all over the footpath in town going left...right. Terrible. It made my vision bad as well. (this was caused by my head pain). I felt angry as well. I didn't have breakfast that morning either. So that made it a bit worse (ok most likely a LOT worse). Then the pain went away. Then my stomach became extremely cramped. I buckled over in pain. Incredibly...horrible. Moaning....


----------



## Rigby (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't feel cranky or differing feelings than normal. Sometimes I am bloated or I have cramps. Right before I get my period I get REALLY hungry. Otherwise I just carry on like every other day- except with a leaky faucet strapped to my crotch.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Basically, I intensify. 

I'll get into detail later, maybe.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

Rigby said:


> I don't feel cranky or differing feelings than normal. Sometimes I am bloated or I have cramps. Right before I get my period I get REALLY hungry. Otherwise I just carry on like every other day- except with a *leaky faucet strapped to my crotch*.


hahaha epic. Love it. I call it 'red jelly dessert' lol


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a big cranky bitch when I'm PMSing. I get angry/upset over the littlest shit, lol. I can also be very emotional during that time and feel the need to cry over little things - but the anger is definitely the worst. As far as cramps go, they aren't too bad. I have major cramps for one day - sometimes the entire day, sometimes only a couple of hours... and sometimes I never have them. It's cool.


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I usually start either crying about a little thing that happened and/or worry about something so minor or something just around the corner in the future and feeling like I'm not going to make it. That's usually how I feel a week BEFORE it starts. Only once in a while I will get cramps but that's not often unless I feel I'm under extreme pressure or stress. Other than that, I'm pretty good.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't really have any problems with my emotions. In fact nobody can tell if I am PMSing.... A lot of my ex's liked me for that reason, I guess because I didn't become an extreme bitch once a week out of every month. *shrugs* I never had cramps either, until I went on birth control. Now I have horrid cramps.


----------



## saturnbug (Jan 11, 2010)

INFP too! I'm very emotional but I hide it because I know I can easily let it get out of control. You could say for that reason I keep to myself more during that special time of month. I hate going out.
Otherwise, no problems here!


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

The "cramps" that I get is this unusual pain of extreme restlessness in my legs... x_x It's only sometimes that I also get a strange pain in my stomach, too.

As for emotional changes, I'm very thankful to not be too emotionally affected by PMS. ^^;; It NEVER makes me angry, but then again, anger is my rarest feeling anyways. XD No, actually... sometimes when I'm on my period, I get SAD for no reason. I just get really emotional. Maybe because I'm a feeler, as mentioned in the first post? o.o


----------



## lizziebaby420 (Apr 15, 2010)

i turn in to a bitch.
and flip out over every little thing.
Chocolate makes u cramp more on PMS(;:crying:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't get PMS. I don't know if it's Because of my three year birth control rod in my arm or the fact that I am an athlete. I just don't have the ups and downs anymore. It's awesome. I swear, I should get into a relationship soon.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

i can take the pain and actually refuse to take any drug...but i become very sensitive as if my normal sensitivity isnt enough, and will cry for reason, oh and i am ready to eat the whole world even if i am not hungry and will get depressed afterward for eating that much :bored:


----------



## lalalalalalalala (Apr 4, 2010)

Endometriosis here. 
um. It sucks. It's painful. I cry and sob. My antidepressants can't even handle the emotional instability that I go through. I get angry, sad, and I feel empty and un motivated.

Let's hear it for Aunt Flo!


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Non organic cow's milk can cause boobs to become particularly sore - due to the hormones they pump into the cows to keep them producing milk.

My mum didn't get it bad, her mum and my dad's mum however got it exceptionally bad - my dad's mum had to get an early hysterectomy it got so awful so I'm told.


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

i am very bad about taking my birth control pills.. especially when theres no 'pressing need' to 
so almost everytime i get pms it is a complete suprise and never on any identifyable schedule. 
its like i all of a sudden cant imagine why im so defensive about everything anyone says and i will cry over stupid ass shit. every time it happens i cant imagine why ive been so psycho lately and then the period actually hits and im just like...ooooooh
i dont get much in teh way of cramps and i never used to be moody at all. 
in fact all through highschool absolutely no one could tell when i was on my period and i for the life of me couldnt understand why girls got so bitchy and blamed it on that time of the month...


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I found this on youtube today....I thought here would be a nice place to share it....LOL


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I have had really bad cramps on the odd occasion but usually I am just achy for the first day.
I get more critical of myself, viewing myself as fat and ugly, I get very short tempered with my family, I get narky like i am trying to pick a fight. I eat more sugary foods. I hate it. I have seen much worse though.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

bethdeth said:


> I found this on youtube today....I thought here would be a nice place to share it....LOL
> 
> YouTube - Karen Taylor - PMS Girl



That is brilliant!!!! LMAO


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope we're all aware that a healthy diet and a good amount of exercise can prevent most of these symptoms. Not saying anything about anyone in particular, just informing, I guess.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

This thread is the reason I'm happy with being a guy.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Man in the Box said:


> This thread is the reason I'm happy with being a guy.


We have our own health problems, not to mention that we are more likely to die younger, more likely to be killed or seriously injured in a violent non-sexual attack, more likely to commit suicide, more likely to die in war or at work etc.

This thread makes me feel very sorry for women, though. The above are not what every man has to go through for decades of his life, whilst this thread is about something all women have to suffer for decades.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Never had cramps or lost my..em, iron monthly, so I can only sympathize. The women in my family and most women I've know intimately had it pretty rough. Comfort food, chocolate, and spas usually got their mind off the discomfort. My SO is surprisingly unaffected by her periods. Every few months it hits her like a truck and I go into comfort-mode but otherwise she's pretty resilient. Men have their monthly hormone cycle but it's nowhere near as intense.


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

I've just been diagnosed with PMDD.

I've always had really terrible cramps, to the point I just preemptively take 2 ibuprofen every 4 hours.

About a week beforehand, I go emotionally crazy. I'm ridiculously depressed, think of suicide, more likely to self-injure and drug seek. I over eat and have bad body image thoughts.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Man in the Box said:


> This thread is the reason I'm happy with being a guy.


 
Some genders get all the breaks. :tongue: when I have PMS I wish I was a man so I would not have to feel it. And it is bad bad bad bad!


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> We have our own health problems, not to mention that we are more likely to die younger, more likely to be killed or seriously injured in a violent non-sexual attack, more likely to commit suicide, more likely to die in war or at work etc.
> 
> This thread makes me feel very sorry for women, though. The above are not what every man has to go through for decades of his life, whilst this thread is about something all women have to suffer for decades.


 
One day you are going make some woman very happy with your kind and understanding ways. All the woman around are going to envy the woman you choose.


----------

